# Bigelow & Dowse bike information wanted.



## ZTony8 (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm posting for a non computer equipped friend.Does anyone have information on these bikes?My friend has one that we think dates from the 1920s.I'm going from memory here so my data is,unfortunately,spotty.What we do know is that Bigelow & Dowse(founded in 1884) was a large hardware wholesaler and bike seller(a producer too?) in the Boston area.My friend's bike has wooden wheels(28" I believe) and a Troxel seat.


----------



## rustNspokes (Sep 15, 2009)

I found mention of them selling Dayton (Davis sewing machine co) and Crawford bikes in 1898. The address is listed Bigelow and Dowse co., NO 229 Franklin street, Boston Mass. I couldn't find any information on the later models. Perhaps you could locate a catalog around the estimated time frame.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Sep 17, 2009)

There's an 1899 B&D catalog that was just listed on Ebay. Pics of the various models with specs., etc.


----------



## ZTony8 (Sep 18, 2009)

We saw that catalog and didn't see any other,later,catalogs.This thing is one big mystery.


----------



## Bedrocktools (Dec 4, 2019)

I have many catalogs on Bigelow Dowse...It later became part of Decatur Hopkins... my family’s company. Any interest in selling the bike? Do you have pics 
Please let me know.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 4, 2019)

Here you go!

*1893 CATALOG SHOWS:* *CENDERELLA, HERCULES, LADY SUNOL, STELLA, SUNOL LIGHT ROADSTER,* *ROYAL SPECIAL ROADSTER, TRIANGLE FULL ROADSTER & WHIRLWIND as bicycle names.


MARCH 4TH 1897, THE IRON AGE HAS  BIGELOW & DOWSE CO. listed AS AGENTS FOR “CRAWFORD” AND “WORLD” CYCLES, ALONG WITH SELLING THE “B & D SPECIAL”. 
THE “WORLD” TANDEM SOLD FOR $150.00.*






1899


----------



## dWan (Jun 12, 2020)

Here are a couple of pics of my 1899 Bigelow and Dowse ladies Special, along with the catalogue and a printing plate that appears to be from the ladies page of the ad posted above.


----------

